# NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production (Olight T15 Q5 added)



## selfbuilt (Jan 2, 2008)

_*REVIEWER’S NOTE:* This is a two-part review – the first part is a build comparison of the shipping version of the EDGETAC NiteCore Defender Infinity with the pre-production version I reviewed previously. The Second part is a detailed comparison of both lights to other lights (updated from my pre-production review). Both NiteCore lights were provided free of charge by EDGETAC for review._

_*To see comparisons to a wider range of 1AA lights, please see my new:
Multi-stage 1AA Review - Part III: Runtimes, beamshots & more!*_

_*UPDATE 1/9/08:* Added Olight T15 Q5 to the runtime comparisons in Part II._

*PART I: Shipping vs. Pre-production Build Comparison*







As you can see, the lights have the same dimensions. The shipping version has a slightly darker anodized finish, with identifying labels all around the light. All parts are interchangeable between the two lights.

Here’s what came in the package (Shipping first, Pre-Production second)










The Shipping version comes in a nice box with foam insulation and warranty card, manual, tactical lanyard, and spare parts. Quality of the lanyard is similar to my pre-production version. Here are a few other views of light (again, Shipping first followed by Pre-production).



















Build quality seems roughly identical between the lights, although the contact disc in the head is clearly different. The Shipping version is slightly stiffer when tightening the head the last couple of turns on the body, which seems to be due to a slightly wider o-ring on the shipping version. It doesn’t affect function in my case.

Both lights shipped quite “dry” – little or no lube on the threads and o-rings. I always add a little nyogel to the o-rings, but be careful in lubing the threads in the head. I experienced mode switching errors when I recently tried a little nyogel 760G lube on the threads on my pre-production version (which thankfully disappeared once I thoroughly cleaned it off). Regular thread cleaning with deoxit might be the best course of action. 

Feature set is the same for both lights, although switching time has been reduced from 1 sec to 0.5 sec (i.e. how long you have to perform a loosen/tighten switch of the head to change modes). If you are too slow on the switch, the light will simply move between max and user defined modes. See below for a greater description of the interface.






Ramping time is similar between the lights, maybe ~1 sec faster on the Shipping version (again, see further below for a discussion in comparison to the Liteflux)

Comparison of beamshots (Shipping on left, Pre-production on right, both on AW 14500)


















Beam profiles are similar, both a premium white tint, although the dark ring around the corona is slightly more pronounced on my Shipping version compared to the Pre-production sample. This is likely due to a slight height difference of the pill inside the head.

*Regulated overall output and runtimes are similar, but there is a difference in initial output between the Pre-Production and Shipping versions (see comparison runtimes below for greater discussion of output/runtime differences).*

*PART II: Comparison of the NiteCores to other lights*

For this part of the review, the Shipping and Pre-production NiteCores will be compared to the Fenix L1DCE Q5 and Liteflux LF5. The Olight T15 (Q5) has just been added to the output/runtime graphs.

*The contenders*:

From left to right: Pre-Production Nitecore Defender Infinity, Fenix L1DCE Q5, Liteflux LF5. Not shown is the Olight T15 Q5






*Beamshots:*

On 2650mAh NiMH (on Max/Turbo/100%) at ~0.5m from a white wall.
















The camera is accentuating the tint differences a bit. The Nitecore Q5 is a premium white, slightly on the cool side. The L1D Q5 is also a premium tint, slightly warm. The LF5 uses a SSC emitter, and is definitely cooler. The Nitecore has a slightly smaller overall spillbeam than the Fenix, but still larger than the Liteflux.

*Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1m using a light meter. 

*Summary Chart*





Note: The chart has only the Pre-production NiteCore at the moment - I will update the chart with the Shipping results shortly.

For more detailed comparisons, please scroll down to the runtimes below. For additional comparison purposes, here are the results of a "ceiling-bounce" test in a small windowless room, with my light meter on the floor near the base of the light (which is shining upward in candle-mode), all on 2650mAh NiMH:

L1DCE Q5: *4.1 lux*
L2DCE Q5: *7.1 lux*
Nitecore (Pre-Production): *5.1 lux*

To see more about the Fenix L2DCE Q5, please see my detailed review here:
Fenix L2D Q5 vs R100, R80, Q2, P4 Comparison Review: RUNTIMES+ 

*Runtimes:* 

_*Note:* The NiteCore does NOT have defined medium/low modes – rather, the light uses a continuously variable digitally-controlled brightness level. For the purposes of this review, I’ve manually set the Pre-Production Nitecore to ~85%, ~50% and ~15% max output in order to compare to the Fenix and Liteflux lights. *These levels are completely arbitrary on my part, and are simply to facilitate comparison between the lights.*_

*Turbo/Max/100% mode on 2650mAh NiMH*





*Turbo/Max/100% mode on eneloops (~2100mAh)*





*Turbo/Max/100% mode on Energizer e2 lithium (L91)*





*Turbo/Max/100% mode on Duracell Alkaline*





*“Medium” modes on Duracell Alkaline*





*“Low” modes on Duracell Alkaline*





*Hi mode on AW protected 14500*





*Medium modes on AW protected 14500*





*Output/runtime observations:*


The Shipping Pre-Production versions both share the same regulated output level and runtime, but the Pre-Production NiteCore had a 5-10 min period of up to 10% brighter output initially, before settling down to the regulated level. The Shipping version is missing this initial ~10% increase in output.
The Nitecores are the brightest 1AA light on regular batteries (NiMH and alkaline) that I’ve tested to date.
Good output on 14500 on Hi (slightly higher than NiMH), but not as bright as some of the competition (this is intentional on EDGETAC’s part, see discussion further below).
Pre-Production NiteCore runtime on NiMH at ~85% max output on Turbo graph was done to allow direct comparison to Fenix L1DCE Q5, matched for intial outut. As you can see, runtimes compare well.
Output on low self-discharge eneloops is similar to the higher capacity regular NiMHs, but with less runtime of course. The runtime difference between the Shipping and Pre-Production NiteCores is probably not significant, and just reflects a difference between individual batteries.
Good regulated performance on all modes on all battery types (you’ll notice the Fenix light looses the ability to run in low mode on 14500)
Alkaline runtimes are certainly acceptable. Although the specific lower mode I chose (i.e. ~15%) wasn't all that impressive, the light gets almost a full 2 days out of an alkaline on its lowest mode. Note that is also manages to drain a little more from the alkaline as the cell recovers (see the "blips" at the end of the runtime, which typically lasted at least half a minute each).
It’s clear that this light was designed to excel on rechargeables (NiMH and Li-ion). Also, the continuously variable brightness system is quite impressive, as it allows you to choose your own low mode across a continuous spectrum of outputs.
The light features a low battery warning on 14500. As you'll see on my graphs above, before dropping to zero output on my protected 14500, the light flickered for several minutes at a low intensity. Although this suggests you could safely use non-protected cells in the light, the manufacturer does not recommend this (and neither do I - I don't have any to test, for example).
Olight T15 Q5 output characteristics are similar to the Fenix L1D Q5 in my tests, but with just slightly lower output on Max modes with various batteries.

*General observations:*

*Digital control:* 

EDGE Tactical confirms that the light uses PWM, and the frequency is >1 kHz. I'm thinking it's likely considerably above, since I can measure it with my setup, or detect its presence by eye.

*Interface:* 

The Nitecore allows you to set your low mode through a continuously variable brightness mechanism similar to Liteflux (but easier to use and more linear, as described below). The light is controlled by a forward clicky switch with momentary on, followed by a click to lock-on. Sequence is as follows:


With the head in the fully tightened position, momentary press or click on the switch and you get maximum brightness.
To get strobe, loosen and tighten the head within 0.5 sec on the Shipping version. Note that the light has a memory feature, so it will come back on in strobe if you click it off in that mode. To get back to max, loosen and tighten the head again.
To get to the user defined low mode, simply slightly loosen the head.
To change the low mode brightness level (i.e. set user defined level), tighten and then loosen the head within 0.5 sec, and the light will ramp up to the maximum brightness (takes about 7 secs on my samples to cover the min to max range, see below for a comparison). Switch the clicky off to save the output setting you desire (memory will have it come back on at that level). Loosen and tighten again to get the light to ramp back down to minimum.
When in user defined low mode, repeated tightening and loosening of the head will cause it to ramp up or down alternately. Again, simply click off to save the setting.
And that’s it. The whole user interface is quite simple and straight-forward. I found it very intuitive. Note that my Pre-Production sample has a 1 sec switching time, but the Shipping version is 0.5 sec. This switching time means there is a slight lag if you want to simply go back into max output mode (i.e. it waits 0.5 sec after you tighten the head, in case you were in the middle of performing a switching cycle)

*Variable Output ramping time*

Below is a graph comparing my Pre-Production and Shipping NiteCores to the Liteflux LF5, which has a similar mechanism. For this test, I measured output at 1 sec intervals in my lightbox as the lights underwent a ramp down from max to min, on 14500.






The NiteCore is far superior in my view since light brightness is adjusted in a visually linear manner over the 7-8 sec time frame. The Liteflux takes over twice as long, but has a curvilinear sequence that’s very difficult to gauge visually.

To explain what I mean by that, consider if you wanted to manually reach quartile outputs of 75%, 50%, 25% and 0% with both lights. For NiteCore it takes approximate 2 secs to reach each level, and you can thus predict how long it will take you to get to any point. For the Liteflux, it will take about 7-8 secs to reach 75%, then 4-5 secs to reach 50%, about 3 secs to reach 25%, and 2 secs to reach 0%. This accelerating rate makes it hard to accurately gauge when the desired low mode will be reached (in fact, for the first few secs, you aren’t even sure if anything is happening!). Coupled with the multiple SW switching required by the Liteflux, the NiteCore is a model of simplicity in comparison. :thumbsup:

*Build, Machining and Anodizing*

Build quality is top-notch of both my samples, as described in Part I of this review
Machining is very smooth throughout, no rough edges - except for the raised portion around tailcap switch, which is slightly sharp (i.e. like the JetBeam lights).
Diamond pattern knurling throughout helps with grip, but like on most Chinese made lights it is not very aggressive. If you like the Surefire “rip a hole in your pant’s pocket lining” type of knurling, you will be disappointed here.
Crenelated bezel only has 3 points, making it less stable when standing head down.
Anti-roll feature provided by two recessed points on the upper body ring (marked with an “X”), but I found this to be only slightly effective. Since the lower ring (located on the tailcap) is continuous and the same height as the upper ring, the light still rolls with a slight “wobble” as it goes over the upper recessed X portions. 
Anodizing is perfect on my samples, and is a very nice slate gray natural finish (HA-III). Seems very durable, as I accidentally dropped my Pre-Production sample on a tiled floor – no damage to the light, but it did chip my tiles!
The tailcap threads are anodized, so you can lock out the light by twisting the tailcap (alternatively, you could also turn the light on and off like a twisty this way, if you leave the clicky in the on position) :thumbsup:
The lens supposedly has a “diamond coating” exterior and anti-reflective interior coating. Obviously, I have no way of testing that, but it looks clear and clean.

*Body/Head/Tailcap*

The heads ares sealed in my samples, so I can’t access the circuitry. According to EDGE, the Pre-Production samples were sealed by hand, but a SMT technique is used in the mass production versions.
The tailcap was sealed on my Pre-production version. Haven't dissaembled the Shipping version yet, but EDGE has informed me that they were not planning to seal it.
The forward clicky is quite good, and reliable in my testing so far. There can sometimes be a slightly variable output (i.e. flicker) as you move further past the initial press - but you'd only notice it if you were looking for it. The effect is less noticeable on 14500, for some reason. It doesn't interfere with momentary signalling on my samples. 
The tactical lanyard is made of nylon “parachute cord” and seems of very high quality. Note that it can't be used as wrist strap, but could be used as a thumb lanyward.

*Conclusion:*

No bones about it, this is the brightest light on 1AA alkaline or NiMH that I have ever tested. Runtimes on Hi are very respectable on these battery types.
Output and runtime on 14500 is very good, with output somewhat brighter than regular batteries (although not the brightest I’ve seen – on 14500 Fenix and JetBeam models are brighter, but shorter lasting). 
Regulated output on all battery types in all output modes is impressive (e.g. unlike Fenix on 14500, where you loose low modes until light drops to regulated level)
The user interface is a model of simplicity and ease of use. Strobe is neatly tucked away so you don’t need to see it.
The continuously variable brightness system is very well executed – better than the Liteflux in my opinion.
Build quality on my pre-production sample is very high quality, on par with the highest end Chinese-made lights in my collection.
The Shipping version has the same regulated output and runtime as the Pre-Production version, but is lacking the early ~10% increase in initial output during the first 5-10 mins of the runs shown in the Pre-Production version. 

I’ve been EDCing my Pre-Production NiteCore since I received it, and my opinion of this light has not changed. It has performed reliably and consistently, and will remain my EDC. :twothumbs


----------



## kilgor (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Nice review. Thank you for your time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

:twothumbs
It's not only great to experience this light through your eyes in these reviews, selfbuilt...but certainly a confidence builder to hear that it has become your EDC for the moment.

Can't say or thank you enough once again.


----------



## ViReN (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Nice Review :thumbsup: L1D CE Q5 is not shabby at all... it looks to be still the brightest on Turbo with 14500  Beam Quality of LF 5 is incomparable with the other two


----------



## Derek Dean (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

WOW!!!  That's an amazing amount of information, and I can't imagine how much time you must have spent putting it together for us, but thank you. Excellent beamshots and beautiful graphs that present a useful comparison between the lights in a clear and concise manner. Well done! 

After playing with the NDI for almost a week, I just today added it as my secondary EDC (with the NovaTac 120P being my primary EDC). 

My only concern with it at this point is how well my pockets will hold up to the slightly jagged edges of the bezel.... but only time will give me answers to that question.

Thanks again selfbuilt for an excellent and thorough examination and comparison of these fine lights.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

What a great review with much attention to detail. I feel like I've already handled and tested my NDI before it has even arrived. Thanks selfbuilt! :candle:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Glad you all are enjoying the review - I know it is a lot of text! But it wasn't as much work as you might think, as a lot of Part II was already done for the initial pre-production sample, and just needed to be updated. 

I'm just glad to see the Shipping version is a close match to the Pre-Production (except for lacking the initial ~10% increased brightness in the initial 5-10 min unregulated portion of the runtimes).

:wave:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Selfbuilt,

Great review as always! I'm waiting for my DI to come in the mail and can't wait.


----------



## TodToh (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Your review always helpful.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



Lite_me said:


> What a great review with much attention to detail. I feel like I've already handled and tested my NDI before it has even arrived. Thanks selfbuilt! :candle:


 
Same for me! My should be here in the next day or so, and now I'm ready to start using it without reading the manual!

Psst... Hey Lite_me, I knew you'd probably be getting this light too! We seem to think alike...lol.


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

can't wait for mine either. ordered yesterday from tadgear but they haven't shipped it today. they seem a bit slow at getting things out.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

selfbuilt,
Another great review and incredible charts. Thanks again as always for all your hard work!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Very nice review!
My only comments to add are mine is pretty difficult to switch,due to thicker oring.Ive tried a couple other .So far nothing is significantly better.If anyone has an oring that will work easy/one hand let me know.The other comment ,comparing my liteflux to NDI is liteflux has a lower low.
I really do love this light,it has been my new EDC and nightstand light!


----------



## patycake57 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Your reviews are always very informative, fair, and might I add, quite professional.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Excellent review indeed.
A question about your runtime vs. output graphs. How are they generated? Do you have the light meter coupled to a data sampler/logger, or do you take manual readings at (what?) intervals?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



Paul6ppca said:


> The other comment ,comparing my liteflux to NDI is liteflux has a lower low.
> I really do love this light,it has been my new EDC and nightstand light!


Quite true. If you look at my Low runtime graph, you'll see the LF5 gets ~0.3 on my output scale at its lowest setting (vs. just over 2 for the NiteCore). But the NiteCore is still my second lowest low among all my 1AA lights.



EntropyQ3 said:


> A question about your runtime vs. output graphs. How are they generated? Do you have the light meter coupled to a data sampler/logger, or do you take manual readings at (what?) intervals?


I have a datalogger hooked up to a home-made lightbox/light sensor setup. Software on my computer collects the output readings at a regular time interval that you can set (I use once every 30 secs), and I then plot everything in Excel. I could use shorter time intervals, but I've noticed it doesn't make a difference to the graphs.

My lightbox is a modified milk carton, and output readings are not entirely linear (especially at higher intensities, I've noted), but it is pretty consistent and very sensitive. I've adoped my method from Doug's approach on flashlightreviews.com. If you check out his site, you'll see a description on how to set it up.
:wave:


----------



## Thujone (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Thanks for your time putting this together, Highly impressed with 15 days of runtime on the low with a LF5, My LF5 is my nightstand light for bathroom trips... I should be able to make it for a year without a recharge in that capacity!


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Thanks a lot selfbuilt for this excellent review. :thumbsup:
It's a lot of work that you did there.
If I not already had three NiteCores now I would buy them.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



FlashCrazy said:


> Same for me! My should be here in the next day or so, and now I'm ready to start using it without reading the manual!
> 
> Psst... Hey Lite_me, I knew you'd probably be getting this light too! We seem to think alike...lol.



Hear-hear... :thumbsup: :buddies:


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

:wow: Thank you for that great review! :bow:

Looks like I'll have to buy a few NiteCore Defenders for me, family, and friends.


----------



## gunga (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Selfbuilt, your reviews are amazingly detailed, objective, and complete.

Please keep up this amazing work as you are the new review King. I've read many others, but none as informative as yours.

Kudos from a fellow Canuck!

:wave:


----------



## LG&M (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



gunga said:


> Selfbuilt, your reviews are amazingly detailed, objective, and complete.
> 
> Please keep up this amazing work as you are the new review King. I've read many others, but none as informative as yours.
> 
> ...


What he said. Except for the part about being a canuck.


----------



## Flic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



LG&M said:


> What he said. Except for the part about being a canuck.



What he said. INCLUDING the part about being a canuck!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Thanks for all support everyone - it's appreciated! I'm just glad the shipping version is a pretty close match to the pre-production version. :wave:



grinsekatz said:


> If I not already had three NiteCores now I would buy them.


I'm sure EDGETAC would be glad to hear that. :laughing:


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

selfbuilt,

Let me add my thanks for all our detailed, objective, and highly informative work. You are a mainstay of CPF, and I hope you have the time and energy to keep it up for as long as it is rewarding to you.

I have nothing of your technical expertise, but I know quality when I see it. 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Nosedive4130 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Thanks for the great review Selfbuilt! 

I am extremely overjoyed by being able to score one of the Pre-production models on the sellers forum! It has become my primary EDC with my P3D as a back-up.

I am glad to see that Edge-Tac is trying (Key word - TRYING) to keep the same level of quality with the shipping model. 

I will be glad to know if Edge-Tac ever goes back to the amount of quality that they had with the Pre-production as far as construction but keeps the Laser engraving to a minimum. If they did this, I would be happy to buy several more of them.:naughty: Sorry, I have a machinist's eye (I am one)


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

The one I bought off the B/S/T forum should be here any day... I can't wait! I find myself back here to drool over the pictures and info. I have to echo what everyone else is saying... your reviews are tops! All the info I'm looking for, excellent pictures, relevant comparisons, and informative beamshots! You've really set the standard... thanks selfbuilt! :twothumbs


----------



## Rob187 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

What an awesome review. I am amazed at the effort that has gone into it. Reviews like this are the one of the best parts of CPF.

Thanks selfbuilt.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

UPDATE on swithing modes

I put on a thinner Oring(fom litefluxlf3)It is much easier to change modes and seems not to get hung up between max and user mode,So no intermittent stobe mode,so far. I have trie 2 different oring lubes,nyogel and the stuff from liteflux. Both were difficult to twist.

If edgetac is reading It might be good to make with a thinner o ring on the head.It would be nice if you offered replacements of thinner ones.Avail in USA as to avoid shipping cost from oversaes to everonr that order one.


----------



## kilgor (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



Paul6ppca said:


> UPDATE on swithing modes
> 
> I put on a thinner Oring(fom litefluxlf3)It is much easier to change modes and seems not to get hung up between max and user mode,So no intermittent stobe mode,so far. I have trie 2 different oring lubes,nyogel and the stuff from liteflux. Both were difficult to twist.
> 
> If edgetac is reading It might be good to make with a thinner o ring on the head.It would be nice if you offered replacements of thinner ones.Avail in USA as to avoid shipping cost from oversaes to everonr that order one.



I have two concerns about that:

A looser head could make the head easier to inadvertently switch modes, blinding you if it goes from low to tactical (full power) at night.

Your water resistance is decreased.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

I received mine today, and am really impressed! I can't even believe I bought this light for $40 shipped! Best flashlight deal I've ever got! I'll be putting up a small review tonight with some comparison pics with the Proton Pro, and output numbers coming it to the Proton Pro and the L1DCE. 
This is by far the brightest single AA light I've ever seen, and according to my Lightbox it is over 100 lumens!!!


----------



## raiderkilo (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Perfect review.I own my NDI one week.
THX


----------



## Hondo_Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Great review! 

Quick question for you NiteCore owners: How does the throw compare to say a Novatac EDC? Everyone seems to comment on how bright this light is, but how far will it throw that light compared to say a CR123 powered EDC light? I mean we are now seeing companies produce AA-style lights that can compete against 123-powered lights in terms of brightness, but what about throw? I appreciate the charts. In fact I love the quantatative approach folks here take in their reviews, but I was looking for more of a direct comparison opinion. Could I use the Nitecore to light up my fence in my backyard from my backdoor(15-20yards) like my Novatac 120T does? I mean my 120T throws it bright light very well. What about the Nitecore???
TIA for your expert responses


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Last two pictures.


----------



## Hondo_Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Phantom. greatly appreciate your reply.:twothumbs


----------



## Draven451 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Tremendous review! Thank you for such a thorough detailed review of this light - I might have to add it to my small collection.

Cheers~*


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*

Thanks for kind words everyone.

FYI, I've just updated the output/runtime graphs in the main post with a comparison to the *Olight T15 Q5 Cree*.

When I get the time, I plan to do a proper review of this light. But in the meantime, you all get a chance to see how it compares to the NiteCore. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MiniLux (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



selfbuilt said:


> The light features a low battery warning on 14500. As you'll see on my graphs above, before dropping to zero output on my protected 14500, the light flickered for several minutes at a low intensity. Although this suggests you could safely use non-protected cells in the light, the manufacturer does not recommend this (and neither do I - I don't have any to test, for example).


 
I checked this by using an UltraFire non-protected cell (rated 900mAh) and the light started flickering at about 1h 4min.

Another check with AW protected (rated 750mAh) and TrustFire protected (rated 900mAh) brought around 1h 19min of runtime. Using my two NDIs, both started flickering within a few seconds


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 9, 2008)

Update: the rest of Olight T15 (Q5) runtimes have been added to the review. 

As you'll see, the T15 control circuit is obviously very, very similar to the Fenix.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the additional O-light information selfbuilt. I'll have to admit, there is so much information in your review that I've had to go back several times and re-read it to be able to process and understand it, but you did such a good job of explaining the various fine points about the variable brightness system and such that it's helped me to realize what a nice light this really is.

I've had the opportunity to use the NDI quite a bit over the past few weeks, and I've found that even while walking, and with gloves on, it's quite easy to change the brightness level in User mode . Very nice indeed. 

Thanks again for the highly informative review. You can be sure that the time it took to compile and present all that information is well appreciated by the members here.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2008)

Derek Dean said:


> I've had the opportunity to use the NDI quite a bit over the past few weeks, and I've found that even while walking, and with gloves on, it's quite easy to change the brightness level in User mode . Very nice indeed.


Yes, I've noticed the same thing - still easy to use, even with gloves on. A small dab of nyogel on the o-ring in the head helped with the slghtly greater stiffness on my shipping sample. No problems with either one so far. :thumbsup:

But as always, I caution everyone to go easy on the lube. The screw threads in the head don't like it, and it can cause erratic behaviour. Best to keep the threads and contact surfaces clean with just a little deoxit.


----------



## planoflash (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank You Sir. Your efforts are most appreciated. And please don't stop.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all, I just create a new thread comparing all the current 1AA lights (including the Nitecore DI and Olight T15):

Multi-stage 1AA Review - Part III: Runtimes, beamshots & more!

This will let you compare the NDI to a wider range of lights. Cheers! :wave:

P.S.: I've been EDCing the shipping version of the NDI for the last two weeks, and can report absolutely no problems so far. I'll keep you posted as my experience with the shipping version goes on.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 3, 2008)

Just did a quick comparison with Energizer e2 lithiums (L91):







Not a big difference, but a slight advantage to the the L1D.

:wave:


----------



## kilgor (Feb 4, 2008)

Why would the Nitecore be dimmer on 1.5V lithiums than 1.2V NiMH's?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 4, 2008)

kilgor said:


> Why would the Nitecore be dimmer on 1.5V lithiums than 1.2V NiMH's?


Actually, initial brightness on the NDI is about the same on 1.2V NiMH (both high-capacity and low self-discharge) as it is on 1.5V standard alkaline or 1.5V lithium: namely, ~56 on my relative output scale.

What differs is how well regulated the light is on different battery types, and how fast it decays. As expected, NiMH allows for much better regulation than standard alkaline (due to the very different chemistries involved). L91 lithiums perform quite well in comparison to standard alkaline, but are not as well regulated as the NiMH options.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this graph really correct? It looks like L1D Q5 is even brighter with L91 than with ni-mh


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 4, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Is this graph really correct? It looks like L1D Q5 is even brighter with L91 than with ni-mh


The graphs are correct - the L1D-Q5 is definitely brighter on L91 than NiMH.

Part of this difference is common to Fenix lights, but some of it is specific to the Q5 version, I think.

If you look at Chevrofreak's runtimes for the P4 Cree L1D, you'll see there's about ~3-4% advantage of L91 over 2650mAh NiMH, once the lights reach a rough steady-state (say, 10 mins into the run). 

In my case, at that 10 min point, there's about ~6-7% increase output with L91 over Sanyo Eneloops, which is reasonably consistent with Chevro's findings.

The wrinkle here is the fact that my 2650mAh NiMH are a good 5+% *dimmer *than my Sanyo Eneloops on the L1D-Q5. :thinking: Normally, my 2650mAh are a couple of % points higher than the Eneloops. The result of this specific decreased output of 2650mAh on the L1D-Q5 means that the difference to L91 is now more like 10+%.

I don't know why the Q5 version of the L1D is so hard on my 2650mAhs, accentuating the difference. But the finding that L91 is slightly brighter than NiMH is not that surprising on these Fenix lights in general terms.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks  It just surprised me that L1D Q5 is brighter and Nitecore is dimmer with L91. In fact L1D Q5 with L91 is getting quite close with output and runtime to old L2D CE P4 with ni-mh, which is really impressive.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 6, 2008)

This has been up in another thread, but maybe I could get some more answeres here. 
When does the low voltage warning kick in for you guys? I'm using Trustfire 14500s and when I measure the voltage on the cell directly after the low voltage blinking has started, it's around 3.79V. Isn't that very high? I thought low voltage varning would kick in somewhere above/close to 3.0V? 
I'm not sure whether I should send the light back?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 7, 2008)

Lobo said:


> When does the low voltage warning kick in for you guys? I'm using Trustfire 14500s and when I measure the voltage on the cell directly after the low voltage blinking has started, it's around 3.79V. Isn't that very high? I thought low voltage varning would kick in somewhere above/close to 3.0V?


I haven't tested the voltage myself, since by the time you get the cell out of the light and measure the voltage, it's likely to have jumped up a bit (I've noticed this before on unprotected 10440s, don't know about those Trustfires).

I only have protected AW 14500 cells, and they have all started blinking exactly where I would have expected them to, based on the runtimes (i.e. roughly at the point just before the built-in battery shut-off circuit would normally kick in). Perhaps its an issue with the Trustfire cells?


----------



## Lobo (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answere.
It might be the cells, but it's a bit odd that both of them behaves roughly the same.

There is another thread about the DIs low voltage warning, and the measured voltage seems to vary a lot. But it can't be excluded that it's the different batteries that is the reason. Allthough it seemed to be some people who had troubles with the low voltage warning in the beginning.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 13, 2008)

I did a runtime test on my NDI and got 1:50 before it started to blink. This was using an Ultrafire unprotected 14500. The battery voltage was 3.47V after I took it out of the light.

It does only pull about 310mA on a fresh cell so that might explain the why I was expecting it to be brighter.. 

Sverre


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 14, 2008)

Best review I've read on the NDI. Another member suggested I get one, and I read everything available on the web - none compare to yours.



> I just today added it as my secondary EDC (with the NovaTac 120P being my primary EDC).


Pretty much my plan as well. I always EDC two lights, with one being the 120P, the other choice depends on the situation. A small light like the NDI will be really useful


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 14, 2008)

I see that Tad Gear has updated there Web Site to state that the NDI has a maximum output of 130 lumens. This has been toned down from the 190 Lumens which my manual also lists. I would say 130 Lumens is much more accurate and pretty much matches my findings. Reached visually only.

Bill


----------



## coldlocus (Feb 15, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> I see that Tad Gear has updated there Web Site to state that the NDI has a maximum output of 130 lumens. This has been toned down from the 190 Lumens which my manual also lists. I would say 130 Lumens is much more accurate and pretty much matches my findings. Reached visually only.
> 
> Bill


 
Nitecore decided to measure the actual output instead of using emitter output estimates, and they also corrected the numbers in the initial thread. Think you can read it in the market place.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 15, 2008)

coldlocus said:


> Nitecore decided to measure the actual output instead of using emitter output estimates, and they also corrected the numbers in the initial thread. Think you can read it in the market place.


 
I give them credit for correcting the numbers. Tiablo should do the same thing with the A1


----------



## Burgess (Feb 20, 2008)

This is an *incredible* review !


Thank you for your time and effort, SelfBuilt.


:twothumbs ___ :goodjob:

_


----------



## ruriimasu (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I received mine today, and am really impressed! I can't even believe I bought this light for $40 shipped! Best flashlight deal I've ever got! I'll be putting up a small review tonight with some comparison pics with the Proton Pro, and output numbers coming it to the Proton Pro and the L1DCE.
> This is by far the brightest single AA light I've ever seen, and according to my Lightbox it is over 100 lumens!!!



where did u get it for $40 shipped?


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

*Selfbuilt* -- Thank you for conducting such an extensive review and enlightening us with your findings. Your passion for cutting-edge LED technology is commendable and very much appreciated.

-Clive


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production*



FrogsInWinter said:


> :wow: Thank you for that great review! :bow:
> 
> Looks like I'll have to buy a few NiteCore Defenders for me, family, and friends.




+1:thumbsup:


----------

